
Ask HN: How to Transition from a Senior Developer to a Project Manager? - dirtylowprofile
I’m curious on what are the tools, roles of a project manager as I would like to explore this role in the near future. What stuffs should I need to learn? What is like being a project manager? Thanks!
======
WheelsAtLarge
Your fastest path to project manager is to get certified. Decide which project
management method you want to get a certificate in and go for it. You'll need
experience to finish your certificate so after you've done as much as possible
towards the certificate either get a job as an assistant PM or find a startup
that's willing to take a chance. Once you get some experience you can call
yourself a PM candidate and get a better PM job. At some point, you'll have
enough work experience to get your certificate.

DO NOT expect that your current job will let you transfer into the position.
It's very unlikely that they will take a chance. Being a developer gives you
an advantage but it's a matter of you putting in the time and effort to be a
PM.

Also as PM, you will need to develop your soft skills to get the best effort
from your team. PMs are responsible for getting a project completed on time
but they don't have the ability to fire team members so you better be able to
get the best from your team through other means than intimidation. I know PMs
that blame the team when a project fails but the truth is that they are just
as guilty if not more since a good manager should have been able to anticipate
problems and manage the project to completion. Good luck.

